# looking for some good classical guitarist??



## ricfen (Jul 25, 2008)

hi all

im a metal/rock guy through and through and ive on just realised ive never really given classical much of a chance.

i have played guitar for nearly 20years and do appreciate there is a huge classical influence in a lot of metal guitar riffs. 

so time to listen to the real thing, can anyone suggest who i should look out for. i would like some nice guitar, not looking for anything too out there if you know what i mean, if i can put it this way i have no interest in jazz, its too complicated for my liking. i like structure. 

hope im making sense, it is a friday night and a hard week at work  

Rick


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Rick.
Anywhere you start, you'll find what you like if you want to. There doesn't seem to be too much bad stuff out there. Here are a few suggestions, though.
Solo
The Naxos Guitar Laureate series is excellent. Try any, maybe starting with the titles by Kevin R. Gallagher & Antigoni Goni, or the Guitar Collection discs by Norbert Kraft, "Guitar Favourites", and Enno Voorhorst, "J.S. Bach, Guitar Transcriptions". See also Nicolo Paganini's little sonatas.
Duets
John Williams & Julian Bream: "Together"; or Ida Presti & Alexandre Lagoya, "L'Extraordinaire Duo", on Decca. Then there's the Sor duets, recorded by Robert Kubica & Wilma van Berkel.
Concerti
Check out these composers: Rodrigo, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Villa-Lobos, Giuliani.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Eliot Fisk does the 24 caprices very well
Andres Sergovia - More flamenco but still very good
John Williams - not the star wars composer


----------



## zigzag (Aug 29, 2008)

I only came across Joakim Zelmerlööw recently - love both his composition and his playing. IMHO, well worth a look: www.zelmerloow.com

(2) There's a lot of repertoire to be found on YouTube. Here are a few leads: 
Segovia
Bream
Villa Lobos
Brouwer
John Williams


----------



## zigzag (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a fabulous live recording of one of the classics - Recuerdos de la Alhambra (Francisco Tárrega, 1852-1909) - played by Pepe Romero at a USC concert. Go to this page and scroll down.


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

Try Kazuhito Yamashita and María Isabel Siewers


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

Or try Ralph Towner, he plays classical and twelve-string guitar in a fusion of classical and modern jazz stylings to marvelous and unique effect.


----------



## themusicismymaster (Sep 14, 2008)

Try getting your hands on Norbert Kraft's cd with the Northern Chamber orchestra performing the 3 greatest guitar concerto's of all time,Rodrigo's "Aranjuez",Villa-Lobo's and Tedesco's.


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

themusicismymaster said:


> Try getting your hands on Norbert Kraft's cd with the Northern Chamber orchestra performing the 3 greatest guitar concerto's of all time,Rodrigo's "Aranjuez",Villa-Lobo's and Tedesco's.


I am curious about that one. Where can we find that release?

Probably you would like to know Ferdinando Carulli concerto for guitar in E minor, op.140.


----------



## themusicismymaster (Sep 14, 2008)

Elaryad said:


> I am curious about that one. Where can we find that release?
> 
> Probably you would like to know Ferdinando Carulli concerto for guitar in E minor, op.140.


I found my copy at HMV.

Will check that one out,thank you!


----------

